# Madone Porn



## Midgetfist (May 29, 2009)

...................................................................


----------



## atown117 (Dec 1, 2008)

is that a 2010 5 series with performance fit? Nice bikes.. My P1 6.9 should be arriving next week. I can't wait to get ahold of that thing!


----------



## Midgetfist (May 29, 2009)

atown117 said:


> is that a 2010 5 series with performance fit? Nice bikes.. My P1 6.9 should be arriving next week. I can't wait to get ahold of that thing!


...............................................


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

Check out the hooters, or rack as some call it, on this one:


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

lancezneighbor said:


> Check out the hooters, or rack as some call it, on this one:


The fenders are missing. Oh, and no splash guards, either. Where are your reflectors, huh? Training wheels and a kickstand would complete the picture nicely.


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

nice pair........seriously. Love the wifes.......mine is same as yours. you about 6'2" or so.


----------



## Midgetfist (May 29, 2009)

gormleyflyer2002 said:


> nice pair........seriously. Love the wifes.......mine is same as yours. you about 6'2" or so.


......................................


----------



## KBeth (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey !? why does your wifes bike look soooo much faster than yours


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Beautiful bikes...but that has to be the cleanest driveway I've ever seen in my life. You need to throw some dirt or grass clippings on there to give it that "lived in" look.


----------



## Midgetfist (May 29, 2009)

KBeth said:


> Hey !? why does your wifes bike look soooo much faster than yours


...............................................................................................


----------



## never (Jul 25, 2009)

*your wifes 50 madone*

Your wifes madone is beautiful. I am wondering how tall she is. I am 5'2 and dont know if i should get a 47 or 50 wsd. I love the green it is called mint? Any way thank you 

Kimberly......


----------



## John Kuhl (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi Kimberly,

My wife is 5'2" and her Project One Madone is a
size 47 WSD. This size fits her perfect.

Best, John


----------



## Midgetfist (May 29, 2009)

John Kuhl said:


> Hi Kimberly,
> 
> My wife is 5'2" and her Project One Madone is a
> size 47 WSD. This size fits her perfect.
> ...


.............................................................


----------



## never (Jul 25, 2009)

Thank you both for your help. You are right I should get a proper fit done. I have been on project one all morning and the criterium is the funnest paint option I think. I just have to decide which wheels. Bontrager wheels seem like the best option and they have good warranty. Fit first, then the rest......Thanks again, Kimberly


----------

